# 20x9



## Dubz Minus 3 (Mar 30, 2004)

on a 99 2.8, et 35, will they fit? i only plan on running a vogtland 40mm cup kit and am not too worried about performance. most of my driving is highway to and from work. I want them to sit at the fenders, maybe a little past, but not too much. . anyone have experience or pictures?


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

No. the rears will, the fronts will rub. I would not reccomend 20"s either you will lose so much performance and 20" seems overdimensional for the a6 19" is good and plenty.


----------



## DannyGangstaGTi (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (zebinheimer)*

my car ran a 13.4 in the quarter on 20"s.... go big or go home!


----------

